# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech > Sex toys >  Misunderstandings about sex toys

## qiouxdoll

There’s nothing good or bad about sex toys except those that can be dangerous. Sex toys are all about how we use them. A vibrator may be too strong for one person, but it may be perfect for another. Even some are choosing the *popular sex dolls* in life size for better sexual life. The trick is to find the right sex toy for you. Most sex toys can be liked by some people and disliked by others.

----------


## qiouxdoll

Some *adult sex dolls* are made from chemicals that are unsafe for the human body. These chemicals can cause itching, burning, rashes and tissue damage.

If you are buying a realistic sex doll made of thermoplastic elastomer (TPE sex doll), then you need to consider and check the source of the factory. For example, a qualified factory: no phthalates. A handy technique for checking unsafe materials is the odor test. If the product has a strong odor, this is a good indicator of using cheap, unsafe materials to make it.

----------

